

GLaDOS and the Sniper: A Voice Acting Love Story - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/glados-and-the-sniper

======
s_kilk
Ellen is also the voice of the Combine Overwatch in Half-Life 2. One of my
favourite pieces of sound-design.

    
    
      "Citizen reminder: inaction is conspiracy,
      report counter behavior to a civil protection team immediately." 
    

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6pZkmCPwlI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6pZkmCPwlI)

Edit: Oh, and she's the Announcer in Team Fortress 2.

------
untothebreach
"Nowadays, John does some TV commercial voiceover gigs, and some voice work
for Valve that he couldn’t elaborate on" \-- anybody hope it's HL3 they're
talking about here? :)

~~~
manachar
Yeah, he'll be voicing Gordon Freeman, I'm sure they'll announce that
tomorrow, April 1st.

~~~
joshschreuder
In the same way as Link from the Legend of Zelda, I'm kind of glad Gordon
doesn't have a voice actor. Too often the disembodied narration in first
person games comes off as hammy.

~~~
bitwize
If Link doesn't have a voice actor, where do the "HAH! HYAAH! TEEAHH!" come
from? :)

------
wyager
A few years ago I had the pleasure of hearing Ellen and John play some folk-
country songs. They are quite talented musicians!

